# Sunset Over the Great Salt Lake



## wvdawg (Sep 27, 2012)

Kind gentleman escorted me to the roof-top for pictures of the sunset.  Great Salt Lake is between me and the mountain range.  (Handheld shots - wish I had the tripod for these.)


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## quinn (Sep 27, 2012)

Dang dude, nice roof top! Sounds like i heard a beer top pop!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2012)

Dang, I was hoping you'd have captured that mysterious green flash just as the sun disappears...

Great pictures.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 27, 2012)

Very cool shots!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 28, 2012)

Neat shots ,Mr.D.


----------



## carver (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow Dennis,I like.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 29, 2012)

These are smokin,the colors are topnotch


----------



## Hoss (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful sunset.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks all.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 16, 2012)

I love those........love a good sunset!  Like the foliage in the foreground....


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks. It was a great opportunity!


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 18, 2012)

wow thoses were very nice


----------



## gregg dudley (Oct 19, 2012)

Like 'em!  Number two is my favorite!


----------

